# First >1h ride



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/42103152

Up until sat, I had never rode more than 60m in the saddle, started out with the idea to do a 100m, but cut it short and ended up with 64m (metric 100 right?)

3 main reasons I cut short:
1. arse was sore from stock trek saddle
2. shoulders and neck were cramping up (I run a low bar which im either going to raise, or get conditioned too)
3. bored 

still.. im glad I did it. Was pretty tired/sore the hours after the ride, did yardwork all sunday, and am only mildy sore today.


----------



## atwabn (Jun 13, 2011)

good for you, it gets easier to ride longer distances the more you do it. I ride 42 miles (to campus and back) 5 days a week and sometimes will do a century on the weekend. It does get easier.


----------



## rdblatch (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats!! I did my first two centuries this year. Started out with shorter rides and gradually increased the distance weekly. Once I hit about 50 or 60 miles, I learned a few lessons.

Keep in mind I'm still a noob, so take a with a grain of salt -

1) Chamois Butt'r (I like the European style with menthol) is key. One ride with chafing was enough to convince me to use the stuff on EVERY ride from then on.

2) Get a proper fit. My fit specialist had me sit on some sort of foam pad that measured where my sit bones are.......he then recommended a saddle that fit my "arse" better.

3) Find someone to ride with...even if for short bursts. While training for the rides, I rode with a friend. I was a bit faster, but I waited at checkpoints throughout the day and it made the day faster to have someone to at least discuss the ride with. Would be even better if you found a riding partner with similar skills.

4) Hammer Perpetuem is liquid gold and will keep you going all day.

I know, these are pretty obvious......but they helped me. Good luck.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Good for you! As you ride more you'll get more comfy riding longer. Eventually riding easy for 4 hours won't be very daunting. Hammering for 4 hours still hurts though... always will. 

You need to change position more and stretch a little on the bike to help avoid and alleviate soreness.. Try to stand more as well. Even if only for 15 seconds or so every 10 minutes. Trust me it helps! Otherwise.. good on ya!


----------



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks! Metric Century mapmyride

1. yeah, LBS tuned my bike the day before, mentioned the ride, they gave me a sample and said to use it.. no chaffing which was awesome
2. Im going to in August when im in LA
3. yeah, this one prolly will never happen, and yes around 50 miles in I was bored even with tunes
4. never heard of it..  - I was about as tired as expected, I didn't bonk and had the energy for another 35 miles - when I do this again i'm not going to be stubborn on the climbs and refuse to drop off the 50 ring.. that should help alot

I was stretching./standing/etc.. I run alot of drop on my bars since i'm mainly doing sub 15 mile daily rides.. so it was either a) simply not used to holding the position and upper back/shoulders/neck got pretty tight/sore/crampy or b) when I want to do long rides, raise my bars.

I've already ordered a new saddle.. I think the stock trek seat is pretty hopeless. my sit bones are sore even on my daily 45 min ride.


----------

